# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 22ο Πανελλήνιο Kυπελλο 2016 (25 Νοεμβρίου, Γαλάτσι )

## Polyneikos

Παράλληλα με το *Diamond Cup Αthens 2016*, θα πραγματοποιηθεί το 22ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ, με την πιθανή ημερομηνία διεξαγωγής του να είναι το Σάββατο, 26 Νοεμβρίου, ενώ στην συνέχεια θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Diamond Cup.
Θα διεξαχθεί στο Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο Γαλατσίου, το όποιο έχει χωρητικότητα στις εξέδρες 5.141 και είχε φτιαχτεί το 2004 για τις ανάγκες των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων.






Απ' ότι ενημερωνόμαστε, οι συμμετοχές θα είναι πάρα πολλές, σε έναν αγώνα υψηλού επιπέδου, αφού θα υπάρχει και το δέλεαρ της συμμετοχής στο Diamond Cup.

----------


## NASSER

Καλή προετοιμασία σε όλους τους αθλητές! Υπάρχει το δέλεαρ του Diamond Cup αλλά πλέον είναι γνωστό πως το επίπεδο και οι συμμετοχές στην ΕΟΣΔ έχουν αύξοντα αριθμό από διοργάνωση σε διοργάνωση.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μανώλης Τζινίδης, Γιάννης Μάγκος, Δημήτρης Τριπολιτσιώτης, Xρήστος Πιστόλας, Τασος Κολιγκιώνης, Γιώργος Παπαδάκης, Άννυ Γιόκαλα, Τερεζα Παντέλα, Αναστασία Παπουτσάκη,Βικυ Μουτοπούλου  συνθέτουν ένα δυνατό παζλ για το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο (λογικά θα παίξουν όλοι) μιας και όλοι αυτοί οι αθλητές ετοιμάζονται παράλληλα για το Diamond Cup. :05. Biceps:

----------


## Nive

Θα ειναι σκληρος αγωνας... :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το  “22ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Σωματικής Διάπλασης και Φίτνες” θα διεξαχθεί την *Παρασκευή 25 Νοεμβρίου 2016 στο Κλειστό Ολυμπιακό Γυμναστήριο Γαλατσίου*
Ζύγιση/μέτρηση αθλητών/τριών 9:00πμ – 12:00μμ
*Εναρξη αγώνα: 5:00μμ*

*Πηγή : ΕΟΣΔ*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## pavlito10

πιστευω θα ειναι απο τους δυνατοτερους αγωνες τα τελευταια χρονια..  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*H ωρα διεξαγωγης άλλαξε και το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο θα ξεκινησει στις 15:00.*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Οι τιμές των εισητηρίων  για το  22ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο και το Diamond Cup:
*
Ημερησιο: 10 Ευρώ
Ενιαίο (και για τις τρείς ημέρες ) : 20 ευρώ
Ενιαίο VIP (και για τις τρείς ημέρες ) : 50 ευρώ

----------


## Polyneikos

*Για την συμμετοχή των αθλητών στο 22ο  Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο το κόστος συμμετοχής  είναι 30 ευρώ.
Η Ζύγιση αθλητών θα γινει στις 25 Νοεμβρίου, Παρασκευή  και ώρα 9 με 12 πμ.
Ωρα εναρξης αγωνα στις 15:00. 

Για την συμμετοχή αθλητή στο DIAMOND CUP το κόστος είναι 200 ευρώ και επιπλέον 30 ευρώ για την έκδοση international δελτίο αθλητή.

Ραντεβού για αερογράφο μπορούν να κλείνουν με emails anniegiokala@yahoo.com και istamoulis@yahoo.gr και με τους Συλλόγους τους.
Οι συμμετοχές θα καταβαλλονται την ώρα της ζύγισης και οι αθλητές να έχουν έτοιμα τα δελτία και την ταυτότητα τους η διαβατήριο την ώρα της ζύγισης.

Παρακαλούνται οι αθλητές  να δείξουν αμέριστη προσοχή σε όλα τα παραπάνω για την ομαλή διεξαγωγή των δυο αγώνων.


Οι τιμές των εισητηρίων για το 22ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο και το Diamond Cup:

Ημερησιο: 10 Ευρώ
Ενιαίο (και για τις τρείς ημέρες ) : 20 ευρώ
Ενιαίο VIP (και για τις τρείς ημέρες ) : 50 ευρώ*

----------


## Polyneikos

Μπήκαμε στην τελική ευθεία λοιπόν για το 22ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο και το www.Bodybuilding.gr παρών στις εξελίξεις και στις προετοιμασίες αρκετών αθλητών, βάζουμε κάποιες πληροφορίες για τις συμμετοχές που ακούγονται ανα κατηγορία .

Ας ξεκινήσουμε από τις κατηγορίες *Bikini Fitness (Junior , -1.63, -1.68, + 1.68)*

Στις κατηγορίες Bikini, επανέρχεται η *Αποστολία Λυβιάκη*, με πολλές διακρίσεις στην ακτηγορία,  καθώς την εβδομάδα που μας πέρασε συμμετείχε στο Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα της Πορτογαλίας, καταλαμβάνωντας την 5η θέση 



Η *Μαριλένα Στρατή* συνεχίζει το σερί από τους αγώνες του Ιουνίου (Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα και Αmateur Olympia Spain)  και του Σεπτεμβρίου (Arnold Classic Europe) από το Ναύπλιο, ανερχόμενη δύναμη στις τάξεις της IFBB



H *Τάνια  Αλεξανδρή* , αθλήτρια από την Κυλλήνη, εχοντας αγωνιστεί και στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα του 2015 και 2016, επανέρχεται και για το Κύπελλο.



Mια καινούργια παρουσία η *Ρέα Πάντου* , θα πάρει το βάπτισμα του πυρός σε αυτούς του αγώνες, ελπίζωντας μια καλή εμφάνιση, καλα προετοιμαζόμενη.



Στις πιο ψηλές κατηγορίες της Bikini Fitness , η *Γεωργία Τσάμη* , προέρχεται από ένα επιτυχημένο comeback το 2016 όπου κέρδισε τον Γενικό Τίτλο Στην συνέχεια συμμετείχε στο Αmateur Olympia στην Ισπανία περνώντας στους ημιτελικούς, καταλαμβάνοντας την 9η θεση.



Η* Ειρήνη Παπαγεωργίου*  μετά τους αγώνες του Μαϊου, Κύπελλο Κρήτης, Παναθήναια 2016 και Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα , θα αγωνιστεί και στο Κύπελλο.




Η *Βαρβάρα Σφακιανού*, με αρκετές παρουσίες τα τελευταία χρόνια στην κατηγορία, οι πλέον πρόσφατες στα Παναθήναια και στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB, θα αγωνιστεί στην Ψηλή κατηγορία Bikini, με υψηλές βλέψεις!





Η *Αντριάννα Καγιά* από την Κρήτη, μετά τους αγώνες του Μαϊου, Κύπελλο Κρήτης και Πανελληνιο Πρωτάθλημα , θα αγωνιστεί και στο Κύπελλο.





υ.γ. Η ενημέρωση  είναι αποκλειστικά από προσωπικές πληροφορίες και υπάρχει περίπτωση άθελά μας να μας διαφεύγει κάποια συμμετοχή.
Eυχαρίστως να την συμπληρώσουμε

----------


## Polyneikos

Στις κατηγορίες* Body Fitness*, εχουν ακουστεί υψηλού επιπέδου συμμετοχές.

Η *Ευα Κωστούλα,* έχωντας παρουσίες στην Body Fitness Junior, σε 2 Arnold Classic αλλά και στα Πανελλήνια, επανέρχεται στοχεύωντας υψηλά.



H *Σοφία Μπαλαμπάνη,* με μια φοβερή χρονιά το 2016, έπαιξε στο Loaded Cup στην Γερμανία, στο Κύπελλο Κρήτης και στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα



Η *Κατερίνα Μεγάλου*, έπαιξε σε όλους τους μεγάλους αγώνες το 2015, Amateur Olympia Spain , Arnold Classic με κορυφαία επιτυχία την νίκη της στο Amatuer Olympia στην Αγγλία το 2015!
Φετος έπαιξε στο Diamond Cup στην ΣΛοβακία και επανέρχεται για το Κύπελλο και το Diamond Cup



Η *Βασιλική Αγιαννοπούλου*, συμμετείχε στο Κύπελλο Κρήτης αρχικά αλλά και στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα , βγαίνωντας 2η στην +1.63, στην πρώτη της εμφάνιση σε αγώνες



Η *Κατερίνα Βάγγερ*, με πολλές συμμετοχές τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια , 3η στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα




Η *Αννυ Γιόκαλα*, με πολλές παρουσίες σε αγώνες της IFBB, Γενικούς Τίτλους στα Πανελλήνια, έχει ξεκινήσει ένα σερί αγώνων από τον Σεπτέμβριο σε Arnold Classic, Βαλκανικο, Μεσογειακό, έχωντας ως στόχο το Πανελλήνιο αλλά και το Diamond Cup.

----------


## Polyneikos

*IFBB 22o Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2016 - Women Physique:  Who is who*

Στην κατηγορία *Women Physique*, την πλέον "βαριά" κατηγορία, συμμετέχει η *Αναστασία Παπουτσάκη*, με κεκτημένη ταχύτητα από το Μεσογειακο Πρωτάθλημα της Πορτογαλίας, που πήρε το χρυσό μετάλλιο πρόσφατα.
Την ίδια θέση είχε καταλάβει και το 2015 στο Μεσογειακό αλλά και μια 3η θέση στο Amatuer Olympia Europe στην Πράγα το 2014.





Η *Τερέζα Παντέλα*, ερχόμενη από την νίκη της στο 29ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα τον Ιούνιο του 2016, έρχεται σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση .






Η *Βαρβάρα Κορίκη* από την Κέρκυρα, με πολλές συμμετοχές στην κατηγορία και διεθνείς αγώνες, θα είναι παρούσα στο μεγάλο ραντεβού της IFBB.

----------


## Polyneikos

Η πρόσκληση του Aθλητικού Συλλόγου* "Νους και Δύναμη" * για το τριημερο του Πανελληνίου Κυπέλλου και του Diamond Cup Athens με μια ωραία αφίσσα.O Σύλλογος του Χάρη Βουρλίτη  θα έχει δυναμικό παρών στο τριήμερο των αγώνων με 13 αθλητές !

----------


## Polyneikos

*IFBB 22o Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2016 - Classic Bodybuilding: Who is who
*
Στις κατηγορίες Classic Bodybuilding (-1.75 , -1.80, +1.80), ακούγονται πολύ καλές συμμετοχές.

Επανέρχεται ο πολυνίκης* Σταύρος Τριουλίδης*, έχωντας στο παλμαρέ του πολλούς Τίτλους και Γενικά στην κατηγορία, επανέρχεται μετά τον Γενικό Τίτλο του 2015 στο 21ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο



Ακούγεται ένα ωραίο comeback στην κατηγορία Classic BB, του *Γιώργου Μπουζιάνα,* πρωταθλητή των προηγούμενων δεκαετίων ,που αγωνίστηκε για τελευταία φορά το 2006




Ο *Γιώργος Μαργαρίτης,* με πολλές παρουσίες, νίκησε την κατηγορία του στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα τον Ιούνιο και επανέρχεται σε πολύ καλή φόρμα



Ο *Γιάννης Θεράπος* , 2ος στην Classic +1.80 στο Κύπελλο του 2015, εμφανώς ανεβασμένος , θα δώσει μάχη στην κατηγορία 



Ο *Αδριανός Βιτορόπουλος*, με πολλές συμμετοχές και εκείνος στις κατηγορίας Body Fitness & Classic Bodybuilding, προετοιμάστηκε εντατικά  για το Κύπελλο και το Diamond Cup, θα δώσει τον καλύτερό του εαυτό!

----------


## Polyneikos

*IFBB 22o Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2016 - Bodybuilding: Who is who*

Στις κατηγορίες Bodybuilding, υπάρχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον καθως πολλοί και καλοί αθλητές θα αγωνιστούν.

Ο αθλητής με τους περισσότερους Γενικούς Τιτλους τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια στην ΕΟΣΔ, ο *Γιάννης Μάγκος*, επιστρέφει για να υπερασπιστεί τον τίτλο του ως Κυπελλούχος Ελλαδος το 2015.



Ο *Μανώλης Τζινίδης* , Πανελληνιονίκης στο Πρωτάθλημα του 2015, εχει συμμετάσχει το 2016 στο Arnold Classic της Βαρκελώνης και το EVLS Prague.




O *Tασος Κολιγκιώνης*, έχωντας σαρώσει στα Arnold Classic της Αμερικής και της Βαρκελώνης, στοχεύει τόσο στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο όσο και στο Diamond Cup.



Ο *Γιάννης Βασάλος*, βετεράνος της ΕΟΣΔ, πρωταθλητής για 35 χρόνια, έχωντας εκπροσωπήσει πολλές φορές την Ελλαδα, πάντα φορμαρισμένος.



Ο *Γιώργος Παπαδάκης* , ο πρωταθλητής της Κρήτης , με πολλές παρουσίες σε Πανελλήνια και νίκες, θα πρωταγωνιστήσει στην κατηγορία που θα συμμετάσχει.




Ο *Δημήτρης Τριπολιτσιώτης* , επανέρχεται μετά από το 2013, στις αντρικές κατηγορίες, στην πλέον βαριά κατηγορία και ο κόσμος περιμένει να τον δει επί σκηνής





Το ίδιο ισχύει για τον *Χρήστο Πιστόλα*, ο οποίος έχει κάθε χρόνο παρουσίες αλλά τώρα βρίσκεται στην καλύτερη φόρμα της πορείας του, θα αγωνιστεί στην κατηγορία -100



Στην ίδια κατηγορία και ο *Γιώργος Μούρκος,* που στοχεύει σε κάτι καλύτερο από την 2η θέση που κατέλαβε στο Πρωτάθλημα τον Ιούνιο!



Εκει θα αγωνιστεί και ο* Δημήτρης Μουτζούρης,* πεφτοντας κατηγορία, προσπαθώντας να πιάσει καλύτερη κατάσταση.



Στην κατηγορία Masters 40+ θα αγωνιστεί ο* Αγγελος Κακάνης,* μετά την 6η θέση στο EVLS Prague.





Στην ίδια κατηγορία (Masters 40+) θα είναι ο *Νικος Ανδριακόπουλος* από την Πατρα, αθλητής με μεγάλους μυς και πάντα υπολογίσιμη δύναμη στις κατηγορίες που συμμετάσχει

----------


## Muscleboss

Προμηνύεται σφαγή στον δυνατότερο ελληνικό αγώνα της χρονιάς! 

Η    ΙFΒΒ-ΕΟΣΔ φαίνεται να καταφέρνει αυτό που πολλά χρόνια είχαμε ως ζητούμενο. Να μαζέψει τους πραγματικά καλύτερους αθλητές στην Ελλάδα στον ίδιο αγώνα. 

Καλή επιτυχία σε αθλητές και διοργανωτές, σε αυτή τη γιορτή του ελληνικού bodybuilding  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο του Γαλατσίου (Λεωφόρος  Βεϊκου 13) είναι έτοιμο να υποδεχθεί τους αθλητές και τους θεατές για τον μεγαλύτερο αγώνα της χρονιάς!


*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πραγματι μεγαλο σταδιο αναλογο του μεγαλου αγωνα.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σε ένα ανεπανάληπτο Γενικό Τίτλο, στο 22ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ, διαγωνίστηκε η αφρόκρεμα του Eλληνικου Bodybuilding, οτι καλύτερο υπάρχει αυτή την στιγμή στην Ελλάδα.
*
*Γιάννης Μάγκος (+100), Χρήστος Πιστόλας (-100), Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης (Masters 50+),  Mανώλης Τζινίδης (Μasters 40+),  Λαζαρος Λαζάρου (-85) , Γιωργος Χαρδαβέλλας (-90), Γιάννης Αδαμόπουλος (-80),  Kώστας Τσακπίνης (-75)
*

























*ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ Ο ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΜΑΓΚΟΣ*

----------


## Polyneikos

*To 4o Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο από το 2011 που αγωνίζεται ο Γιάννης Μάγκος στην Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. !
2011, 2013, 2015, 2016.*

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Α Π Ι Σ Τ Ε Υ Τ Ο Σ  ο Μαγκος!!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  :03. Clap: 

Ειναι ο,τι καλυτερο εχουμε για επαγγελματικη καρτα και την αξιζει στην κατασταση που εχει φτασει!!!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ Συμφωνω Μανο, με πολυ δυνατους αντιπαλους διπλα του δεν μπορουσε να απειληθει. Στο τελος ολοι τον συνεχαρησαν ,το ιδιο κ αυτος εναν εναν για το υψηλο τους επιπεδο κ τον συναγωνισμο που του προσεφεραν.

Δεν ξερω την Κυριακη στο Diamond τι επιπεδο θα εχουν οι ξενοι ,το σιγουρο ομως ειναι οτι θα αισθανθουν ''καυτη'' την ανασα του.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Πραγματικά αγώνας υψηλού ανταγωνισμού που δεν πρέπει να στενοχωριέται κανείς αθλητής αν βγεί 2ος , 3ος , 4ος κτλ , γιατι όλοι συνεισφέραν γι αυτο το θέαμα και δίνουν και αξία στον νικητή με το επίπεδό τους 
όλοι πολύ καλοί και ο μεγαλύτερος της παρέας ο Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης , όπως και ο μικρότερος Χρήστος Πιστόλας άψογοι  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές ενδεικτικές φωτογραφίες από τις Bodybuilding Κατηγορίες.


























*
Υπάρχει υλικό πάνω από 1.500 φωτογραφίες, φεύγουμε για το Diamond Cup του ΣαββατοΚύριακου , συνεχίζοντας το ρεπορτάζ! *  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Η ροη του αγωνα αυτη την φορα πηγαινε ''σφαιρα'' αλλα συγχρονως αψογα οργανωμενα αναμεσα στην εμφανιση κ βραβευση των αθλητων .Μεχρι κ ατομικα ποζαρισματα ειχε εως καποιο σημειο που ηταν εφικτο λογω χρονου.
 Η συνεργασια του ''δικου μας'' :01. Wink:  Χρηστου (Laion)  προεδρου της επιτροπης που ειχε το μικροφωνο, με τα αποδυτηρια (κ δεν ηταν κ κοντα :01. Wink: ) ηταν αριστη χωρις κανενα διαδικαστικο προβλημα.
Η προσελευση του κοσμου καλη αλλα μετρια για τετοιον αγωνα ,δικαιολογειται ομως λογω καθημερινης κ ωρας που οι περισσοτεροι εργαζονται.  Σιγουρα σημερα κ ειδικα αυριο Κυριακη το τεραστιο σταδιο του Γαλατσιου θα εχει την τιμητικη του :01. Wink:

----------


## Darth Crow

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Ήμουν και εγώ χθες στον αγώνα. Πολύ ωραία διοργάνωση. 
Θέλω να μιλήσω για το αποτέλεσμα. Δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν προσωπικά.
Ο Γιαννης Μαγκος καταφέρνει και κατεβενει με ενα τρελο conditioning, αλλα δεν ειναι αρκετο.
Διπλα στον Τριπολιτσιωτη χάνει σε μεγεθος. Ο Τριπολιτσιωτης κατεβηκε με πολυ κακο conditiong, μην παρεξηγηθω πιστευω οτι δικαια κερδισε την κατηγορια ο Μαγκος. Διαφωνω ως προς το Overall, εμενα μουβγηκαν τα μάτια με τον Πιστολα. Pound for Pound ηταν ο καλυτερος, ναι μεν δεν είχε τα κιλα στα χαρτια. Αλλα ηταν massive, καταστεγνος , με συμμετρια και αμεσως μετα ο Κολιγκιωνης που ειναι χαρμα οφθαλμων. Ο Μαγκος φερνει αυτο το Freakish look στο θεμα στεγνωματος, αλλα οι μαζες στα ποδια και στα χέρια ειναι πισω. Ο Πιστολας ειναι ολοκληρωμενος. Αυτη ειναι η ταπεινη μου αποψη!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ταπεινές απόψεις νορμάλ είναι να υπάρχουν και ο καθένας με την δική του άποψη και αισθητική μπορεί να βγάλει μια εκτίμηση αποτελεσμάτων , η κριτική επιτροπή όμως λαμβάνει υπόψιν κάποια στάνταρ κριτηρίων  και ποιός συγκεντρώνει πιο πολλα στοιχεία , γι αυτο μπορεί σε μια πόζα ρηλάξ πχ κάποιος να εντυπωσιάζει τρελά κοινό και κριτες αλλα σε σύγκριση πόζα πόζα να υπερτερει κάποιος άλλος 
Επίσης δεν κερδίζει πάντα ο πιο ογκώδης ούτε οι κριτες παίρνουν μεζούρα και ζυγαρια στην αξιολόγηση και πολλες φορες ο παραπάνω όγκος στοιχίζει σε θέσεις αν δεν είναι ποιοτικός 

και θα πώ πως αν και ο Γιάννης Μάγκος δεν έβγαζε τετοια χυδαία γράμμωση και ποιότητα , θα ήταν πιο ογκώδης και στρογγυλός με πιο καλό σχήμα λόγω μάζας και στρογγυλοποίησης , αλλα τότε ίσως να μην πήγαινε τόσο καλά , απο την στιγμή που δεν υπάρχουν αμφισβητήσεις για την νίκη του και απο όσους άκουσα που είδαν λάιβ τον αγώνα , ήταν δίκαιη η επικράτησή του 

ο Χρήστος Πιστόλας όμως κατα γενική ομολογία ήταν άψογος και έκανε αυτο που δεν έκανε σε άλλους αγώνες να πετύχει την τελεια φόρμα που ανέδειξε την ποιότητά του και τις δυνατότητές του 
Απλά και μεταξυ πολύ καλών αθλητών  αναγκαστικά πρέπει να βγεί κατάταξη και δεν σημαίνει οτι πάντα ο πρώτος απο την δεύτερο πρέπει να έχουν χαώδη διαφορά και οι δυο ήταν πολύ καλοί και εγω προσωπικά εντυπωσιάστηκα απο την εμφάνιση του πιστόλα , γι αυτο είπα ότι οι αντίπαλοι όταν είναι καλοί δίνουν αξία και στη νίκη του νικητή
Ενας αθλητής που ήταν βελτιωμένος και μ άρεσε ήταν και ο Γιώργος  Μούρκος που είναι εντυπωσιακός και πέφτει θύμα υψηλού ανταγωνισμού στις λεπτομέρειες

----------


## JasonBlack

Εγω ως θεατης και μονο να πω οτι ηταν οι καλυτεροι αγωνες του  Νοεμβριου...
πολυ δυνατα ονοματα, πολυ καλο conditioning και το πρώτο γενικο στο οποιο ημουν οκ με το αποτελεσμα...

Συγχαρητηρια στους διοργανωτες και για την ποιότητα των αθλητων που μαζεψαν και για μια εξαιρετικη διοργανωση...

----------


## Nive

Πραγματικα ο καλυτερος αγωνας με τους καλυτερους Ελληνες αθλητες...
Συγχαρητηρια στο Μανγκο τρομερος. 
Θα συμφωνησω για τον Πιστολα...αποστομωτικος!! 
Μπραβο σε ολους τους αθλητες. 
Μου αρεσε πολυ η φωτογραφια με τον Μανγκο στην μεση και διπλα του χερι-χερι Κολιγκιωνη-Τζινιδη.  :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Ήμουν και εγώ χθες στον αγώνα. Πολύ ωραία διοργάνωση. 
> Θέλω να μιλήσω για το αποτέλεσμα. Δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν προσωπικά.
> Ο Γιαννης Μαγκος καταφέρνει και κατεβενει με ενα τρελο conditioning, αλλα δεν ειναι αρκετο.
> Διπλα στον Τριπολιτσιωτη χάνει σε μεγεθος. Ο Τριπολιτσιωτης κατεβηκε με πολυ κακο conditiong, μην παρεξηγηθω πιστευω οτι δικαια κερδισε την κατηγορια ο Μαγκος. Διαφωνω ως προς το Overall, εμενα μουβγηκαν τα μάτια με τον Πιστολα. Pound for Pound ηταν ο καλυτερος, ναι μεν δεν είχε τα κιλα στα χαρτια. Αλλα ηταν massive, καταστεγνος , με συμμετρια και αμεσως μετα ο Κολιγκιωνης που ειναι χαρμα οφθαλμων. Ο Μαγκος φερνει αυτο το Freakish look στο θεμα στεγνωματος, αλλα οι μαζες στα ποδια και στα χέρια ειναι πισω. Ο Πιστολας ειναι ολοκληρωμενος. Αυτη ειναι η ταπεινη μου αποψη!


Καμια φορα βλεποντας μεμονωμενα αθλητες μας ξεγελαει ως προς το μεγεθος συγκριτικα , μονο οταν τους δουμε διπλα διπλα καταλαβαινουμε την αληθεια κ την διαφορα.
Εξαιρετικος ο Πιστολας κ σε σχημα κ σε γραμμωση αλλα διπλα στον Μαγκο φαινοταν η διαφορα κιλων.

----------


## Darth Crow

Θα συμφωνήσω με εσάς οντως ο Μαγκος βγαζει κατι εξωγηινο με την εμφανιση του και οπως παρα πολυ σωστα παρεθεσε ο κ.Τριανταφυλλου οταν πριν καποια χρόνια ο Μαγκος κατεβαινε λιγοτερο στεγνος ηταν πιο μπαλαρισμενος.  Η γνωμη ετου θεατη ειναι υποκειμενικη και μόνο και πραγματικα πιστευω οτι αυτο που καταφέρνει ο Μαγκος ειναι τρομερο. Απλα θεωρω οτι θυσιαζει λιγο την συμμετρια του και ενω τον "παιρνει" να φορτωσει κιλα και να βγει ΓΙΓΑΝΤΑΣ επιλεγει να βγει κατακομμενος. Αλλα αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου και μονο. Γενικα τρομερος αγωνας με σέβας και ευγενη αμυλα. Μπραβο σε ολους!!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στον αγώνα συμμετείχαν 100 αθλητές , από 23 Συλλόγους της Ελλάδος.*
Επιπρόσθετα  συμμετείχαν Κύπριοι αθλητές, από  την Κυπριακή Ομοσπονδία 
*
Οι σύλλογοι που συμμετείχαν ήταν οι εξής :*

1.     Άθλος Κορδελιού
2.     Αναγέννηση Κυψέλης
3.     Α.Ο. Περιστερίου «Σωματική Διάπλαση»
4.     Α.Σ. Σκάλας Λακωνίας
5.     Α.Σ. Γυμναστήριο Πειραιά
6.     Α.Σ. Μακεδών
7.     ΑΤΛΑΣ Fitness Κέρκυρας
8.     Αχιλλέας
9.     Διάπλαση Αθηνών
10.                        Διάπλαση Λάρισας
11.                        Διάπλαση Ορεστιάδας
12.                        Ειρηνικός Παιάνας
13.                        Ελλάς Νους και Δύναμη
14.                        Κούρος Αθηνών
15.                        Λέοντες Λιβαδειάς
16.                        Ολύμπιος Ζευς Κατερίνη
17.                        Πολυνίκης
18.                        Προμηθέας
19.                        Τάλως Κρήτης
20.                        Υγεία και Δύναμη
21.                        Yγεία και Ευεξία
22.                        Φοίβος Κεφαλλονιάς
23.                        POWERHOUSE


*To Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο ξεκίνησε με απονομές των επίσημα προσκεκλημένων του αγωνα.
*






Με μια πρωτοβουλία του κ. *Γιώργου Μποτίνη*, συγγραφέα του βιβλίου *"Οι Πρωτοπόροι"* , βραβεύτηκε η πρώτη εξάδα του πρώτου επίσημου αγώνα της IFBB εν Ελλάδι, το ιστορικό Mr AΘΗΝΑ 1966, με αφορμή την επέτειο των 50 ετών (*Αφιέρωμα MR AΘΗΝΑ 1966*)




*Για την ιστορία , η πρώτα εξάδα του MR ΑΘΗΝΑ  ήταν:*

1) Αντώνης Λιβάνιος
2) Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας
3) Φίλιππος Στεφανίδης
4) Αλέξανδρος Λημναίος
5) Γιώργος Μποτίνης
6) Γιαννης Kωστογλάκης


** Ο Λευτέρης Χαλιός είχε βγεί 2ος στον αγώνα αλλά είχε αποχωρήσει οπότε ανέβηκαν όλοι οι υπόλοιποι μια θέση.

Επίσης , βραβεύτηκαν από την Ελληνική Ομοσπονδία και 2 θρύλοι του αθλήματος, ο *Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος* και ο *Γιάννης Κούκος*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Κevin Levrone*, επίσημος προσκεκλημένος της εταιρίας Regenesis Stores *(Κώστας & Αντρέας Σταμάτης),* τιμήθηκε απο την Ελληνική Ομοσπονδία
Κορυφαίος αθλητής με *23 επαγγελματικές νίκες, 4 φορές runner-up στα Mr Olympia,* ο οποίος μετά το comeback του 2016, ανακοίνωσε την επιστροφή του και για το 2017!






























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες των Απονομών στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

Πρώτη κατηγορία του αγώνα, η *Παίδων Open.*
*Ο Κωνσταντίνος Τακτικός , απο τον Αθλητικό Σύλλογο "Γυμναστήριο Πειραιά-Body Art", του Θέμη Τακτικού
*










*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας  στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατηγορία* Juniors BB,* o εμφανώς βελτιωμένος και πιο μυώδης από τις προηγούμενες εμφανίσεις του, *Γιάννης Αλτής*, από τον Σύλλογο *"Ελλάς Νούς και Δύναμη"* του *Χάρη Βουρλίτη


*













*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας  στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πρωτοβουλια για  :03. Clap:  απο τον Κο *Μποτινη* για την προσπαθεια του να ''μαζεψει'' οσους περισσοτερους μπορεσε απο τους *Πρωτοπορους* κ *Θρυλους* του Ελληνικου ΒΒing.
Παντα πρεπει να τους τιμουμε για την προσφορα τους απο τοτε μεχρι κ σημερα στο αθλημα ,κ τον δρομο ηθους που χαραξαν.

Πρεπει ολοι μας να ευχαριστησουμε κ τους* ''Σταματηδες''* :01. Wink:  που μας εδωσαν την ευκαιρια να δουμε απο κοντα  :03. Clap: εναν συγχρονο θρυλο του παγκοσμιου ΒΒing ,τον* Kevin Levrone:* :03. Bowdown: 
Πολυ συμπαθης ο Levrone ,με τα εκφραστικα λυπημενα ματακια του :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Wink:  μας κερδισε ολους.

----------


## Muscleboss

Φτωχή η κατηγορία Juniors... 1 άτομο μόνο;;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία Men 's Physique Juniors συμμετείχαν 5 αθλητές
Νικητής ο* Πέτρος Τίλλος*, του Συλλόγου *"Κούρος Αθηνών"*


















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ακομα πιο ''ραφιναρισμενος'' ο Τιλλος ,σε καποιες στασεις νομιζες οτι η μεση ειναι με photoshop.
Πολυ βελτιωμενος σε μεση κοιλιακους κ το Νο 57 που ειχε γραψει κ στο forum μας σαν Philips_hadzovic

----------


## Polyneikos

*Athletic Fitness*
Συμμετείχε άνευ συναγωνισμού ο *Φοίβος Καραμπέτσος* του Συλλόγου *"Ελλάς Νους και Δύναμη"
*









*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατηγορία *Masters 40-49,* με την συμμετοχή 3 αθλητών, του Μανώλη Τζινίδη, του Νικου Ανδριακόπουλου και του Αγγελου Κακάνη
Νικητής ο* Μανώλης Τζινιδής* , του Συλλόγου *"Διάπλαση Λάρισας"*





















*Απονομή της κατηγορίας από τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο*












*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Μasters 50-59
*Nικητής ο* Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης ,* του Συλλόγου *"Διάπλαση Λάρισας" 

*
























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Masters 40-49
*
*Μανωλης Τζινιδης* στην γνωστη του καλη κατασταση με καλυτερη  ποζα του την most muskular.
2ος ο *Νικος Ανδριακοπουλος* με τις γνωστες του μεγαλες διαστασεις κ σε καλη γραμμωση για τα δεδομενα του.
Ο *Αγγελος Κακανης* δεν ηταν στην καλυτερη του κατασταση που τον εχουμε δει κ δεν προλαβε να βαφτει.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στους *Μasters 50-59* δυο πολυ μεγαλοι αθλητες εδωσαν μαχη για την πρωτη θεση.
 Ο *Τασος Κολιγκιωνης* με πιο κομμενα ποδια κ γενικα καλυτερη συμμετρια κ φινιρισμα πηρε την 1η θεση απο τον *Γιαννη Βασσαλο* που ειχε πιο δυνατα χερια κ πιο ''γεματος'' συνολικα.
Ο φιλος *Κωστας Παπαιωαννου* καθε φορα εμφανιζεται καλυτερος κ ολο κ πιο κοντα σε εμφανιση στα νιατα του :01. Wink: 
Μονο τα ποδια του φαινοταν λιγο πισω ,μια κ οπως μου ειπε μετα δεν μπορουσε να τα πατησει εξαιτιας μιας θλασης που τον ταλαιπωρουσε.
Δεν μπορουσε να περασει ομως τον πολυ καλο *Βασιλειου Κωνσταντίνο* με το Νο 35 που πηρε την 3η θεση.
Συγκινιτικη η εμφανιση του *Μαρκαντωνάτου Γεράσιμου* (Νο 34) μου θυμισε φωτογραφιες αθλητων του 50.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Βikini Fitness -1.63
*
Nικήτρια της κατηγορίας η *Μαριλένα Στρατή,* του Συλλόγου *"Ελλάς Νους και Δύναμη"*


























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στην Κατηγορία *Βikini Fitness -1.63* μετα την ανακοινωση των αποτελεσματων ,η *Αποστολια Λυβιακη* εκανε ενσταση για την 2η θεση που πηρε.
Η τριαδα *Μαριλενα Στρατη ,Αποστολια Λυβιακη κ η 3η Τανια Αλεξανδρη* ξανανεβηκαν στην σκηνη ,ξαναβαθμολογηθηκαν κ το αποτελεσμα παρεμεινε το ιδιο: νικήτρια η Μαριλένα Στρατή.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Βikini Fitness -1.69
*
Nικήτρια της κατηγορίας η *Γεωργία Τσάμη,* του Συλλόγου *"Ειρηνικός Παιάνας"*


























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στην Κατηγορία *Βikini Fitness -1.63* μετα την ανακοινωση των αποτελεσματων ,η *Αποστολια Λυβιακη* εκανε ενσταση για την 2η θεση που πηρε.
> Η τριαδα *Μαριλενα Στρατη ,Αποστολια Λυβιακη κ η 3η Τανια Αλεξανδρη* ξανανεβηκαν στην σκηνη ,ξαναβαθμολογηθηκαν κ το αποτελεσμα παρεμεινε το ιδιο: νικήτρια η Μαριλένα Στρατή.


Χρησταρα εδω μου τα χαλας και θα σε μαλωσω !

Σε ολες τις κατηγοριες μιλας και λες "αυτος ο αθλητης βελτιωσε το στηθος του" ο αλλος "εβγαζε κοντρες στο κωλο" και παει λεγοντας! Εδω σε αυτες τις κατηγοριες δεν λες τιποτα περι βελτιωσεων αναλογων σημειων  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Bodybuilder wannabe

*****

***Σεμνα, δεν γραφουμε ο,τι μας κατεβει στο κεφαλι****

----------


## aepiskeptis

Μη κοιτάς που οι γέροι εκεια κάτω πίνουν μουρνιδιες ( μουρνορακο) και βγάζουν φωτιες, ο Χρήστος μας συγκινείται εύκολα, δεν τις κοιτάει πολύ τις φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Χρησταρα εδω μου τα χαλας και θα σε μαλωσω !
> 
> Σε ολες τις κατηγοριες μιλας και λες "αυτος ο αθλητης βελτιωσε το στηθος του" ο αλλος "εβγαζε κοντρες στο κωλο" και παει λεγοντας! Εδω σε αυτες τις κατηγοριες δεν λες τιποτα περι βελτιωσεων αναλογων σημειων


Ε...ας αφησουμε να πεσει κατω κ κατι Στελιο! :01. Razz:  Αν αρχισουμε να λεμε κ εδω περι συγκεκριμενων σημειων...μ@μ@σ@το! :01. Mr. Green: 
Ας τα πει ο φιλος σου ο Ηλιας σαν πιο ειδικος στο ματι κ στο λογο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Μη κοιτάς που οι γέροι εκεια κάτω πίνουν μουρνιδιες ( μουρνορακο) και βγάζουν φωτιες, ο Χρήστος μας συγκινείται εύκολα, δεν τις κοιτάει πολύ τις φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας


Χαχααχα σωστος! Ηδη το live ηταν μεγαλη δοση για μενα ,δεν χρειαζεται να την υπερβουμε κ με τις φωτο :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Ε...ας αφησουμε να πεσει κατω κ κατι Στελιο! Αν αρχισουμε να λεμε κ εδω περι συγκεκριμενων σημειων...μ@μ@σ@το!
> Ας τα πει ο φιλος σου ο Ηλιας σαν πιο ειδικος στο ματι κ στο λογο



Χρησταρα δε μου τα λες καλα ! Ειναι δυνατον η αοματη γρια (Ηλιας) να μας πει για τις προοδους των κοριτσιων ? :01. Razz: 






> Μη κοιτάς που οι γέροι εκεια κάτω πίνουν μουρνιδιες ( μουρνορακο) και βγάζουν φωτιες, ο Χρήστος μας συγκινείται εύκολα, δεν τις κοιτάει πολύ τις φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας



Χρησταρα τι μαθαινω ?   :08. Turtle:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Κατηγορία Βikini Fitness -1.69*

1η η πρωταθλητρια* Τσαμη Γεωργια* Νο 88 ,παντα πανεμορφη αλλα νομιζω υπολειποταν λιγο απο την φορμα που ειχε τον Ιουνιο στα Μελισσια  ,επισης κ το χρωμα της προς το κιτρινο δεν την κολακευε.
Στη 2η θεση μια αλλη πολυ ομορφη παρουσια που εντυπωσιασε ,η *Κατση Αλονα* Νο 89 ,με λιγοτερη μυικοτητα σε ωμους χερια αλλα κ τα καλυτερα ποδια της κατηγοριας.
Και στην 3η θεση με αθλητικο ομορφο καλουπι η Κύπρια *Πανα Αλινα* Νο 90

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bikini Fitness +1.69
Nικήτρια η Αννα Κούμη* του Συλλόγου *"Υγεία και Δύναμη"*



























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Bikini Fitness +1.69*
Και οι πεντε αθλητριες φανερα τελεια προετοιμασμενες ολες.
Τελικα δικαια για μενα στη 1η θεση η *Αννα Κουμη* Νο 94 με την πιο ''ντελικατη'' εμφανιση ,στην 2η θεση η *Ειρηνη Παπαγεωργιου* Νο 95 με λιγοτερη μυικοτητα αυτη την φορα που μαλλον μετραει θετικα για τα ζητουμενα της κατηγοριας ,3η η *Ποποβα* Νο 97 πολυ καλιγραμμη  κ αυτη.
Στην 4η κ 5η θεση ,η* Καγια* Νο 93 κ η *Παπαχρηστου* Νο 96 σε εξαιρετικη κατασταση κ οι δυο ,ισως με λιγο περισσοτερο μυικοτητα για την κατηγορια.

*Μετα την απονομη ακουστηκαν καποιες διαμαρτυριες κ απρεπεις εκφρασεις προς την επιτροπη. Η αρχικη πιο αυστηρη επεμβαση του προεδρου κ μετα η παρεμβαση της προσωπικοτητας του Σπυρου Μπουρναζου κ αλλων καταφεραν να ηρεμησουν τα πραγματα.   
Καλο ειναι να μην εκφραζονται με αυτον τον τροπο τα οποια παραπονα κ η αισθηση αδικιας ,γιατι μονο κακο κανουν στο αθλημα μας κ στην ψυχολογια των ιδιων των αθλητων-τριων.

----------


## Nive

Χρηστο ο προπονητης της Παπαχρηστου παραπονεθηκε?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ε...ας αφησουμε να πεσει κατω κ κατι Στελιο! Αν αρχισουμε να λεμε κ εδω περι συγκεκριμενων σημειων...μ@μ@σ@το!
> Ας τα πει ο φιλος σου ο Ηλιας σαν πιο ειδικος στο ματι κ στο λογο





> Χρησταρα δε μου τα λες καλα ! Ειναι δυνατον η αοματη γρια (Ηλιας) να μας πει για τις προοδους των κοριτσιων ?


Χρήστο ο κρητικος  πολυ ξύνεται στου τσομπάνη τη γκλίτσα κ θα αρπάξει καμια ξυλιά  :01. Razz: 
Δουλευω κ το τυφλό σύστημα όποτε μπορω να αξιολογήσω το καλο και με καμένη σκάλα  :08. Turtle: 

το εχω ξαναπεί οτι αυτές οι κατηγορίες γυναικών ειναι δυσκολότερες στην κρίση και δεν ισχύουν τα κριτήρια άλλων κατηγοριών 
εδω μετράει και η αναγνωρισιμότητα των αθλητριών μέσα απο τις συμμετοχές τους και δεν ειναι απαραίτητα κάτι κακό η στημένο , αλλα το ματι ενός κριτή πεφτει πιο εύκολα σε ενα γνώριμο πρόσωπο ( και σώμα με ολα τα κομφόρ ) ειδικά ανάμεσα σε υψηλό επίπεδο συμμετοχών σε ποιότητα και ποσότητα 
Νορμαλ ειναι αυτο γιατι οταν υπάρχουν 10-15 κουκλάρες και πρέπει να βγει κατάταξη ειναι δύσκολο και πιο εύκολο ειναι να κριθεί κατηγορία που μετράει η μυικότητα 
Ενω εδω δεν θα κερδίσει η πιο μυώδης και γραμμωμένη γιατι δεν ειναι αυτα τα στάνταρ της κατηγορίας 
Και γι αυτο άνετα διαφοροποιούνται και διαφοροποιήθηκαν τα αποτελέσματα απο το πανελλήνιο με το διεθνές πρωτάθλημα με διαφορετικούς κριτές και πιο έμπειρους ισως στη δεύτερη περίπτωση 
Γι αυτο πρέπει να καταλαβαίνουν οι διαγωνιζόμενοι (νες) οτι επειδη το άθλημα ως προς την κρίση ειναι υποκειμενικό σε αθλητές αθλήτριες με υψηλό επίπεδο και όλοι φορμαρισμένοι εύκολα υπάρχει διαφοροποίηση αποτελεσμάτων

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΕΟΣΔ 22ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 2016 - Γενικός Τίτλος
*

----------


## Muscleboss

Κώστα ευχαριστούμε για το βίντεο!

Ένας και ένας όλοι οι αθλητές, φοβερό επίπεδο. O Μάγκος είναι τόσο στεγνός και μεγάλος που δυσκολεύεσαι να μη τον βγάλεις πρώτο.

Από την άλλη ο Πιστόλας μπορεί να μη βγάζει ακόμα την μυική ωριμότητα και τη σκληράδα που βγάζουν άλλοι αθλητές, αλλά έχει το καλούπι, τις αναλογίες, το στήσιμο, αυτό που παλιότεροι έλεγαν "μαγεία", όταν ποζάρει το σώμα του μεταμορφώνεται. Αναμφισβήτητα το μεγαλύτερο potential από όλους τους διαγωνιζόμενους... μπράβο στο παιδί, το μέλλον του ελληνικού bodybuilding  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Kατηγορία* Body Fitness -1.63*
Nικήτρια η *Σοφία Μπαλαμπάνη*












Δεύτερη η Ρίτσα Αλογδιανάκη και τρίτη η Αννίτα Νικολοπούλου







*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Body Fitness -1.63*
Στην 1η κ 2η θεση οι δυο πιο πληρεις μυικα κ σχημα ,*Σοφια Μπαλαμπανη κ Ριτσα Αλογδιανακη*. Πολυ βελτιωμενη απο την τελευταια φορα ακομα κ στα ποδια που ηταν το πιο ''αδυνατο'' σημειο της ,η* Νικολοπουλου Νο 76* πηρε την 3η θεση.
4η η *Ανεστοπουλου Νο 75* ωραια γραμμωμενη κ αυτη κ στη 5η θεση η* Τζανε Νο 74* παντα με το ομορφο σχημα της αλλα την εχουμε δει πιο ''τονισμενη'' στο παρελθον.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Body Fitness -1.68
Νικήτρια η Κατερίνα Μεγάλου, του Συλλόγου "Ελλάς Νους και Δύναμη"*













*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Body Fitness +1.68
Moναδική συμμετοχή , της Άννυ Γιόκαλα

*










*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

''Μεγαλη'' η Μεγαλου :01. Wink:  ,το απεδειξε κ την επομενη μερα στο Diamond

Παντα εντυπωσιακη κ σε φορμα η Αννυ Γιοκαλα

----------


## NASSER

Οι αναλογίες και το στήσιμο της Μεγάλου επί σκηνής, τη δικαιώνουν στο να είναι πλέον κάτοχος επαγγελματικής κάρτας. Θα έλεγα πως είναι η πιο διαχρονική πρωταθλήτρια στο χώρο του ελληνικού bodybuilding. 
Η Άννυ Γιόκαλα τα τελευταία χρόνια βγάζει μια άριστη εικόνα ως προς τη προετοιμασία της. Στον συγκεκριμένο αγώνα έδωσε μια άριστη παρουσία, άσχετα με το αποτέλεσμα του Σαββάτου. Έχει αποδείξει στο παρελθόν σε διεθνή αγώνες την αξία της. Ένας αγώνας δεν μπορεί να στιγματίσει κανέναν αθλητή/τρια.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Physique
Nικήτρια η Αναστασία Παπουτσάκη

*

























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Με Ευρωπαικο ανεμο περασε σαν σιφουνας :01. Wink:  η *Αναστασια Παπουτσακη* κ με ενα θαυμασιο εμπνευσμενο ποζαρισμα ηταν τελεια.  
Δεν μπορουσαν να την σταματησουν δυο εξαιρετικες μυωδεις αθλητριες ,η* Τερεζα Παντελα* σε πολυ  καλυτερη κατασταση απο την προηγουμενη εμφανιση της ,στη 2η θεση.
Το ιδιο κ η *Βαρβαρα Κορικη* ,με πιο βαρια κατασκευη ,με καθαρους μυς κ με ατου της τις πλαινες ποζες ,στη 3η θεση

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αξιζει να παρατηρησουμε στο βιντεο του τελικου :03. Thumb up:  τον Γιωργο Χαρδαβελλα ,στο 4 κ15'' στην διπλη δικεφαλων πισω. Σκληρος σαν βραχος! :02. Shock:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men's Physique -1.74*










*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men's Physique -1.78*













*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men's Physique +1.78*












*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men's Physique -1.78*
1ος κ σε πολυ καλη κατασταση ο *Γιαννης Σπυριδης* Νο 65 ,2ος ο* Ταχτσιδης Σταυρος* Νο 64.

*Men's Physique +1.78*
Με πλατια μορφολογια στηθους κ ομορφο δεσιμο με δελτοειδεις στη 1η θεση ο *Κων. Βασσαλος* ,εαν μπορεσει στο μελλον να ''προσδιορισει''  περισσοτερο τη μεση του ,θα εχει μεγαλες δυνατοτητες.
2ος ο* Μαργελος Νο 67* σε εξαιρετικη ''σκαλισμενη'' κατασταση ,τα υπερβολικα τατουαζ νομιζω του κοβουν ποντους.
3ος ο *Λαμπρου Νο 68*...καλος ηταν αλλα πιστευω δεν εχει πιασει ακομη την κατασταση των μεγαλων δυνατοτητων που εχει κ ειχα προβλεψει πριν δυο χρονια.
Ο* Ζαχαριουδακης* στην 4η θεση λογω οτι απειχε αρκετα απο την εμφανιση του τον Μαιο που ηταν γενικος νικητης.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Εγω να κάνω και μια αναφορα στην Βαρβάρα Κορίκη που άσχετα με την θέση που πήρε είναι άξια θαυμασμού τόσο για την εμφάνισή της όσο και τα χρόνια παρουσίας της αγωνιστικά με συνθήκες ευθυνών οικογένειας και παιδιού με ότι αυτο συνεπάγεται 
παρ όλα αυτα έχει κάνει μεγάλη δουλειά στο σώμα της όλα αυτα τα χρόνια με αξιοθαύμαστη μυικότητα και ποιότητα και μάλιστα στην τελευταία αυτη εμφάνισή της ηταν πάρα πολύ καλή και έπεσε σε υψηλό επίπεδο ανταγωνισμού και καθόλου τυχαίο δεν είναι εφόσον η πρώτη η Αναστασία Παπουτσάκη κερδίζει για πλάκα γενικούς τίτλους διεθνώς και είναι πλέον κάτοχος επαγγελματικής κάρτας , αλλα και η πολύ καλή Τερέζα Παντέλα που βρισκόταν στην κατηγορία της :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Συνεχίζω την παρουσίαση του Πανελληνίου Κυπέλλου με τις κατηγορίες Classic BB 

** Classic BB -1.68

*













*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic BB -1.75*














*

Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic BB -1.80*















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic BB +1.80

*




















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Θυμάμαι το Γιώργο Μπουζιάνα που αγωνιζόταν στις  μεσαίες  κατηγορίες  της W.A.B.B.A-ΠΕΣΔ,με πολύ όμορφο σχήμα και συμμετρία,από το Μάη του 2000 κι έπειτα.Με πλασαρίσματα στο overall

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Classic BB -1.68*
1oς* Ζαρανης Βαγελλης* k πολυ καλη εμφανιση μετα στο Diamond ,2ος *Tσιρακμανης Αργυρης*.

*Classic BB -1.75*
Πολυ κοντα οι δυο αθλητες *Μαυρογιαννης Ιωαννης* στην 1η θεση κ *Βιτωροπουλος Ανδριανος* στην 2η. Αποτελεσμα που ανετραπη αντιστροφα κατα μια θεση στο Diamond αλλα ειπαμε ηταν κοντα μεταξυ τους.

*Classic BB -1.80*
Χωρις προβλημα στην 1η θεση ο *Σταυρος Τριουλιδης* κ η σκεψη του στο Diamond ,επιτυχημενη η επανεμφανιση του *Γιωργου Μπουζιανα* στην 2η θεση ,εαν κραταγε λιγοτερα νερα στα ποδια θα φαινοταν ακομα πιο καλος , 3ος ο* Κορωνιδης Νο 45* παντα σε φορμα κ καλα ποδια ηθελε καλυτερο χρωμα ,4ος ο *Κατσαρος Νο 48* κ 5ος ο δικος μας *Νασσερ Αμαρι* ωραια συμμετρικος αλλα επεσε σε πιο μυωδεις αντιπαλους.

*Classic BB +1.80*
Εδω θεωρηθηκε καπως εκπληξη το αποτελεσμα μια κ ο πιο δυνατος σε σχημα κ συμμετρια *Γιαννης Θεραπος* κερδισε τον πιο γραμμωμενο κ ''πυκνο'' μυικα *Μαργαριτη Γιωργο* ,αποτελεσμα που ανετραπη με διαφορα στο Diamond οπως βλεπουμε στις καταστασεις βαθμολογιας. Οταν προσεχως μπορεσει ο Θεραπος να αποκτησει καλυτερη γραμμωση οι δυνατοτητες του ειναι μεγαλες μια κ εχει ποιοτικους κ προσδιορισμενους μυς.
*3ος ο Μινωτακης, 4ος ο Στεφανιδης ,5ος ο Μποτσιογλου.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Συνεχίζει το άρθρο του αγώνα με την κατηγορία Bodybuilding -75
*















*



Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Μen BB -80*


















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Μen BB -85


*










*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen BB -90*


















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men BB -100
*
































*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men BB +100*











*

Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men ΒΒ -75 
*
Ξανα αντιμετωποι οπως κ στο Diamond οι δυο πρωτοι. 
Ο *Ζαρανης Ευαγγελος* πιο προσδιορισμενος στην 1η θεση κ ο *Τσακπινης Κων/νος* πιο ογκωδης κ σχηματισμενος στην 2η .
3ος ο *Κολοβος Κων/νος* Νο 3 ,4ος ο* Αναστασοπουλος Νο 9* ,5ος ο *Κωστας Παπαιωαννου* βελτιωμενος σε σχημα με προβλημα στο πατημα ποδιων ,*6ος ο Ροδινος Νο 6 κ 7ος ο Κατσαρος Νο 7

*


*Κατηγορία Μen BB -80
*
*Γιαννης Αδαμοπουλος* 1ος με πολυ ομορφη κ συμμετρικη παρουσια ,2ος ο *Μαυροειδακης Νο 42* με πολυ καλη γραμμωση 3ος ο *Αθανασιαδης Νο 10* ,4ος ο *Abufarha Νο 14* με δυνατα ποδια κ ιδιως γαμπες ,5ος ο *Τσαβλιδης Νο 13


*


*Κατηγορία Μen BB -85
*
1ος καθαρα ο *Λαζαρος Λαζαρου* με συμμετρικο κ μπαλαρισμενο σχημα ,2ος ο* Πολιτης Νο 15.*
Ο τριτος αθλητης, ο Κυπριος* Χαραλαμπους Νο 17* απεκλεισθει γιατι ειχε χρωμα οχι συμβατο με τα επιτρεπομενα της ομοσπονδιας κ απεχωρησε αδιαμαρτυρητα. 
Μηπως δεν αρεσε κατι αλλο εμφανες επανω του κ το ριξανε στο χρωμα; Κριμα παντως γιατι ηταν δυνατος αθλητης κ σιγουρα θα ειχε κανει καλη προετοιμασια.




*Μen BB -90
*
Πρωτη εμφανιση στην Ifbb για τον *Γιωργο Χαρδαβελλα* κ δικαια στην 1η θεση .
2ος ο βετερανος πρωταθλητης *Γιαννης Βασσαλος* παντα σε φορμα (σε δυο μερες στο Diamond ηταν ακομα καλυτερος κ πιο ''καθαρος'') κ προς τιμην του δειχνοντας την αξια του σαν πραγματικος γνωστης του δικαιου συνεχαρη εγκαρδια τον Χαρδαβελλα.
Στη 3η θεση ο *Βασιλειου Νο 19

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men BB -100
*
Eνας *Χρηστος Πιστολας* που χαιροσουν να τον βλεπεις κ στην 1η θεση φυσικα , 2ος ο *Γιωργος Μουρκος* πολυ βελτιωμενος σε ογκο κ σχημα ,3ος ο *Μουτζουρης Δημητρης* επιασε καλη φορμα για τα δεδομενα του ,4ος ο *Γιαννης Θεοχαρης* σε επανεμφανιση του ,καλος αλλα απειχε αρκετα απο την κορυφαια του κατασταση  το 2013 στην Wabba ,k 5ος ο *Αγγελος Κακανης* 




*Men BB +100
*
Σε μεγαλη κ τελεια κατασταση ο *Γιαννης Μαγκος* δεν υπηρχε θεμα για την 1η θεση ,με 2ο τον *Δημητρη Τριπολιτσιωτη* που εκανε μεγαλη προσπαθεια αλλα χρειαζεται περισσοτερος χρονος αυτης για να αναδειξει τα μεγαλα του προσοντα .

----------


## Nive

Το no24 oΜουτζουρης εχεις εκπληκτικα χερια και πηχεις!!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Το no24 oΜουτζουρης εχεις εκπληκτικα χερια και πηχεις!!




Από παλιά είχε,αλλά ήταν εντός φόρμας τότε.Καλά μπαλαρίσματα ο Hulk

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γενικός Τίτλος ΒΒ*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Comparison για τον Γενικό Τίτλο

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Posedown

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*H μάχη του Γενικού Τιτλου*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γενικός Νικητής του 22ου Πανελληνίου Κυπέλλου ο Γιάννης Μάγκος


*

----------


## barbell

Γνωμη μου.Εαν ο Τζινιδης ειχε καλυτερο ελεγχο του κορμου του θα επαιρνε το overall ανετα...

----------


## Nive

Να ρωτησω τους πιο παλιους...εχει υπαρξει ποτε αγωνας που το overall να το'χει παρει σχετικα ελαφρυς αθλητης? 
Δλδ καποιος κοντα στα 75-80 κιλα? 

Ο Τσακπινης στην most muscular μου αρεσε παρα πολυ.  :02. Shock:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ενοείτε ότι έχει τύχει αλλα όχι μόνο σε πανελλήνιο αλλα γενικότερα παντού στον κόσμο , απο επαγγελματικούς έως ερασιτεχνικούς αγώνες 
το ββ δεν κρίνετε με το κιλό , ποιός λέει ότι πάντα κερδίζει ο πιο ογκώδης η κάποιος που έχει όμορφα και μεγάλα χέρια , η μια εντυπωσιακή μόσκιουλαρ 
Σε καλούς αθλητες κρίνονται πόζα πόζα και επίσης ξεχωριστα κάθε γύρος , πχ μετράει πολύ και ο γύρος συμμετρίας 
και επίσης οι κριτες κρίνουν αυτο που βλέπουν , αν δηλαδή ένας αθλητης είναι καλός αλλα δεν το δείχνει η δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει την κοιλούμπα και χαλάει η συμμετρία του δεν θα πεί κάποιος η και να το πεί άχρηστο είναι , εγω τον είδα στο γυμναστηριο και ήταν πολύ καλός η αν ποζάριζε καλύτερα θα πήγαινε καλύτερα κτλ 
Σημασία έχει οτι κρίνονται στη σκηνή και ότι δείξει ο καθένας αυτο αξιολογείτε , αλλιως πάντα θα λέμε αν έτσι και άν γιουβέτσι

----------


## Nive

Σ'ευχαριστω Ηλια, δεν το ανεφερα για τον Τσακπινη (αυτον τον ανεφερα ετσι απλα γιατι μου αρεσε οχι για το overall).

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Να ρωτησω τους πιο παλιους...εχει υπαρξει ποτε αγωνας που το overall να το'χει παρει σχετικα ελαφρυς αθλητης? 
> Δλδ καποιος κοντα στα 75-80 κιλα? 
> 
> Ο Τσακπινης στην most muscular μου αρεσε παρα πολυ.


O Λεβεντέλης αγωνιζόταν στα -80 και είναι πολλές φορές Μρ.Ελλάς

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> O Λεβεντέλης αγωνιζόταν στα -80 και είναι πολλές φορές Μρ.Ελλάς




Polyneikos
Administrator
Για κάποια χρόνια Βαγγέλη η ΕΕΟΣΔ δεν έκανε Γενικό Τίτλο, βγαίναμε μονο νικητές κατηγοριών

 :03. Thumb up: Ο Λεβεντελης εκτος απο την πρωτη του εμφανιση στην Wabba (το 1980 μονο νομιζω ) ,εκτοτε αγωνιζοταν μονο Ifbb κ κερδιζε παντα την κατηγορια του ,γενικος ομως δεν γινοταν για να τον κερδισει.

*Τον μοναδικο για γενικο τιτλο κατηγοριας πρωταθλητων που θυμαμαι οτι εγινε τοτε ,ηταν το 1979 που τον κερδισε ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος. Καποιοι αντιπαλοι του ,Γιαννακοπουλος ,Μπουζιανας ,Κουκος κ.α.

----------


## Polyneikos

> O Λεβεντέλης αγωνιζόταν στα -80 και είναι πολλές φορές Μρ.Ελλάς


0 *Ιορδάνης Λεβεντέλης* είναι από τους καλύτερους αθλητές της -80, με σερί νικών από το 1979-1987 που αγωνίστηκε.
Νικητής κατηγορίας το 1979, 1981, 1982, 1983, 1984, 1985,1986 και το 1987 2ος Μεσογειονίκης.





> Polyneikos
> Administrator
> Για κάποια χρόνια Βαγγέλη η ΕΕΟΣΔ δεν έκανε Γενικό Τίτλο, βγαίναμε μονο νικητές κατηγοριών
> 
> Ο Λεβεντελης εκτος απο την πρωτη του εμφανιση στην Wabba (το 1980 μονο νομιζω ) ,εκτοτε αγωνιζοταν μονο Ifbb κ κερδιζε παντα την κατηγορια του ,γενικος ομως δεν γινοταν για να τον κερδισει.
> 
> *Τον μοναδικο για γενικο τιτλο κατηγοριας πρωταθλητων που θυμαμαι οτι εγινε τοτε ,ηταν το 1979 που τον κερδισε ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος. Καποιοι αντιπαλοι του ,Γιαννακοπουλος ,Μπουζιανας ,Κουκος κ.α.


Χρήστο σωστά.
Από την επανεκκίνηση της Ε.Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. , εκπρόσωπο της IFBB, το 1979 (ειχε γίνει μια πάυση απο το 1969 από τις διοργανώσεις των αδερφών Ζαπατίνα οι οποίοι το 1976 δημιούργησαν την WABBA), με τον δεύτερο κατά σειρά πρόεδρο της *Σταύρο Τριανταφυλλίδη*, έγινε το *Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα στο Ηoliday Inn*
Eκεί έγινε Γενικός Τίτλος των νικητών των κατηγοριών, μεταξύ Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη (-70) , Γκιουλέα Δημήτρη (-80)  και Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου (+80). 
Εκει επικράτησε ο Μπουρνάζος.
Μετά έγινε και ο τίτλος "Παλαιών Πρωταθλητών" με Γιαννακόπουλο, Κούκο, Μπουζιάνα,Ζαφειρόπουλο, Χατζηγεωργίου και εκεί ξανακέρδισε ο Μπουρνάζος.
(Ακούστηκαν και εκεί κάτι "θορυβοι" στα αποδυτήρια μετά την ανακοίνωση του νικητή :01. Mr. Green: )

----
Έκτοτε ο Γενικός Τίτλος απενεργοποιήθηκε από τους αγωνες της ΕΟΣΔ, καθώς σύμφωνα με τα πρότυπα αθλητικών Ομοσπονδιών, δεν συναντάμε Γενικούς Τιτλους στα ατομικά αθλήματα μεταξύ διαφορετικών κατηγοριών, π.χ. στο box να παίζει η κατηγοριά -65 με τα Υπερβαρέα, εκτός αν μιλάμε για open κατηγορίες.
Το 1997 στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο , δεν γνωρίζω όμως υπο ποια συγκυρία επανήλθε,  Γενικος Νικητής στέφθηκε ο Παναγιώτης Σιώτης και κατόπιν Μεσογειονίκης στην Ιταλία.
----

Πάντως για αυτους παρευρέθησαν , ο Γενικός Τίτλος στην Bodybuilding έγινε κατόπιν πιέσεων προς τους διοργανωτές, πιθανόν να μην γινόταν.
Γενικοί Τιτλοι δεν έγιναν στις κατηγορίες Bikini Fitness, Body Fitness και Classic Bodybuilding, oπου και εκεί προβλεπόταν.

----------


## Nive

Σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας. 
Με καλυψατε  :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτο μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω και εγω που ενώ ήθελα να γινόταν ο γενικός τελικά δεν έγινε ούτε στο βορείου Ελλάδος της εοσδ ούτε στο Πανελλήνιο του 89 όπου είχα κερδίσει και στις 2 περιπτώσεις την κατηγορία μου 
Και μία εξήγηση ήταν (και υπάρχει κάποια λογική ) ότι δεν γίνετε να κρίνουμε ανόμοια πράματα και με αυτη την λογική δεν θα υπήρχαν κατηγορίες αλλα όλοι οι αθλητες σε μια κατηγορία 

γιατι αν πχ είναι με ύψος οι κατηγορίες εκεί θα κρίνουμε κοντο΄με ψηλό , η με κιλά ένα βαρύ με ένα ελαφρυ αθλητη , ανόμοια πράματα δηλαδη 
Απο την άλλη και η επιλογη γενικού πάλι έχει αιτιολογία , γιατι μετράει το πακέτο που συγκεντρώνει ο αθλητής άσχετα με βάρος ύψος και το βλέπουμε σε κατηγορίες όπεν επαγγελματικές η σε γενικούς τίτλους όπου ελαφρύτεροι η κοντύτεροι αθλητες κερδίζουν αντίστοιχα άλλων κατηγοριών 
Και απο την άλλη η μη ανακοίνωση γενικού στην Ελλάδα ειδικά έχει λιγότερες γκρίνιες και στενοχώριες , γιατι εκτός τον γενικό όλοι μετα στενοχωριούνται και γκρινιάζουν σε πολλες περιπτώσεις

----------


## nicolaos_m

> Να ρωτησω τους πιο παλιους...εχει υπαρξει ποτε αγωνας που το overall να το'χει παρει σχετικα ελαφρυς αθλητης? 
> Δλδ καποιος κοντα στα 75-80 κιλα? 
> 
> Ο Τσακπινης στην most muscular μου αρεσε παρα πολυ.


Ο Σωκράτης Κρυστάλλης το 1989 κέρδισε την κατηγορία -75Kg στο Μρ Ελλάς της WABBA και τον γενικό τίτλο!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

.....Κ πιο προσφατο παραδειγμα το 2013 στην Wabba που κερδισε τον γενικο ο Τσαφος Κων. ,που μαλιστα ηταν κ απο κατηγορια Body Fitness.

----------


## NASSER

Σαρακίνης, Σακκάς, Πεφάνης, Κωστολέτος είναι μερικοί ακόμα που έχουν κερδίσει το γενικό σε κύπελλα και πρωταθλήματα. Εγώ παίρνω πάσα από το ερώτημα για να σχολιάσουμε την επιλογή των νικητών και έπειτα του γενικού νικητή στις μέρες μας με δεδομένο τι ζητάει η IFBB. Το σωματικό βάρος που αναγράφει η ζυγαριά δεν αφορά αυτούς που παρακολουθούν ή που κρίνουν έναν αγώνα. Πολλές φορές είδαμε αθλητές να δείχνουν πιο ογκώδης από άλλους που έχουν σωματικό βάρος μεγαλύτερο. Και φυσιολογικό είναι καθώς η μυική πυκνότητα, η γράμμωση και οι καλές συμμετρίες είναι αυτές που δίνουν την τελική εικόνα ενός πιο ολοκληρωμένου αθλητή. Αυτό αναζητάει η κάθε κριτική επιτροπή. Όταν ο ανταγωνισμός δεν είναι μεγάλος, οι αθλητές έχουν την ευκαιρία να προβάλλουν τα δυνατά σημεία τους και να κερδίσουν τις εντυπώσεις. Δηλαδή ένας αθλητές που δεν έχει τις τέλειες αναλογίες ή μεγάλες μάζες, αλλά έχει πολύ εντυπωσιακή γράμμωση, θα τραβήξει τα βλέμματα. Υπό άλλες συνθήκες που οι αθλητές καλούνται πρώτα σε γύρο συμμετρίας σε μια πολυάριθμη κατηγορία, αυτός ο αθλητής χάνεται από τον πρώτο γύρο. Παρόμοια κατάσταση ζήσαμε και το τριήμερο αυτό, με τη διαφορά πως η διεθνή επιτροπή όταν ήταν να επιλέξει γενικό νικητή για το έπαθλο της PRO κάρτας, τα κριτήρια ήταν συγκεκριμένα και πιο αυστηρά ως προς το γύρο συμμετρίας, διαχωρισμό και μυική διάπλαση και έπειτα γράμμωσης. Ο αθλητής που πληρούσε περισσότερο και τις τρεις παραμέτρους είναι πιο κοντά στη νίκη.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Στο περιοδικό των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* Bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος Νο 20 - Φεβρουάριος 2017, δημοσιεύτηκε ρεπορτάζ γι' αυτόν τον αγώνα, που παρουσιάζουμε παρακάτω.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------

